# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.6.7 - Samsung GT-S7220, SHV-E120S, SHW-M180K/S and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.6.7 is out! 
Added support for Samsung SHV-E120S, Samsung SHW-M180K, Samsung SHW-M180S,
Samsung GT-S7220, Samsung GT-S5839I, SKY IM-A800S, Gigabyte GSmart G1310 devices!   Medusa Box v1.6.7 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  Samsung SHV-E120S - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung SHW-M180K - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung SHW-M180S - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung GT-S7220 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Samsung GT-S5839I - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. YASS YASS).Gigabyte GSmart G1310 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Vigo).SKY IM-A800S - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Improved software Help (Manual) automatic downloading procedure.
- Released some improvements to the main software.
- Repair files are uploaded into the support area. 
Medusa Box - one of the most affordable and cutting edge tools for mobile phones' servicing.
Still the best, constantly delivering important updates. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Mirror : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

